# Mouth discharge?



## hedgieluvr (Aug 22, 2011)

I found my hedgehog this morning with this like blob of white thick mucus like thing on his mouth. I cleaned it off and there seemed to be no more comming out there as also no foul smell.. it didnt smell like anything.. Im just wondering what that might be? i've never seen that before from him.
Sorry i keep asking so many questions, its just hes my first hedgehog and im just really worried cause i love him so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I am no expert but with how many dental and mouth issues hedgies can develop and fast I'd consult your vet


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol if it's the same thing i found on one of my boys mouths this morning then i'm guessing it's from his private "male time" as there was also a little bit on his genitals.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah yea I did forget about boytime


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

EWWWW Bahahahaha... :shock:


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha, I didn't know boy hedgehogs did that. I'll keep that in mind if I ever get a male hedgie...


----------



## hedgieluvr (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL oh god. and here i was worrying that it was something wrong with him..
Turns out my hedgie is just horny 
LOL
Thankss though


----------

